# What's with all the bickering lately?



## Russianwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

I've noticed in more than one thread that people are bickering alot around here. I find it very sad. 

I hope it doesn't continue much longer, I would hate for this forum to become an unpleasant place to visit.


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2008)

Did I miss anything?  I'm loosing my touch. LOL

As far as I know its been quiet actually.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 7, 2008)

It's the same way in the daycares and schools.  Winter is almost over so we can all go outside and burn off some energy such that we're too tired to fuss when we get to the computer. [8D] (And I agree, Dario.  It seems like it's been kinda quiet lately.)


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 7, 2008)

"Beware the Ides of March."


----------



## Mudder (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> (And I agree, Dario.  It seems like it's been kinda quiet lately.)



I've done my best to liven the place up but nobody wants to play [V]

I'll try again;

Hey Lou..... Your mother dresses you funny 

Dario......Your nose runs and your feet smell!

Hey Cav...... I, turned, my, frist, emporor;! yestemorrow.

Hey ed4copies........ Remember when I told you that when I grow up I want to be just like you?



Well, how's this for a mug shot?








I think the resemblance is striking, don't you Dawn?






If this does not elicit a response you guys need to check your pulse!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> As far as I know its been quiet actually.



I agree Dario, its been so long ago since the lid blew off anything around here can't remmeber the last time it happened 

I think Jeff put something in the html code that is keeping the memebers tranquil


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2008)

Last thread that I know went out of control is (of all places) on the Business Classifieds.  It's been deleted so don't look for it.  Lou, Roger, Don and maybe others knows about it


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...the pic made me twitch a bit but you've got to do better than these!!! [}]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 7, 2008)

Lou,Cav,Ed and Dario, Scott has thrown down the gauntlet so lets get the bickering going we need something to liven up the place.BTW Scott has Ed send you your free pen yet?





> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Scott, nice nose job! Did you break it poking it where you shouldn't? [}]

BTW, try this one: "Hey Lou, your ex-wife dresses you funny!" [:0]


PC Police SUX!!!![8]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Did I miss anything?  I'm loosing my touch. LOL
> 
> As far as I know its been quiet actually.




Ditto, it has been quiet lately, who can we pick on?


----------



## Mudder (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> BTW Scott has Ed send you your free pen yet?




As a matter of fact I received a package from Mr. Brown that did contain my 

ONE FREE PEN PER CUSTOMER

I was so overjoyed that I immediately placed it in a case with all of the other pens I have received from friends on the forum.

It has it's own tag that reads "a pen that Ed is proud of"




Please allow me to PROUDLY display it for you........


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 7, 2008)

Daggonit!  I'll have you two know I'm perfectly capable of and DO dress myself funny!


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 7, 2008)

Mike,
Stick around, you'll see things break out, then they die down.  It's pretty cyclical.  Remains one of the best places to hang out on the 'net.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 7, 2008)

ROTFLMAO,nice filled in engraving didn't know your nicknme was Bic.





> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 7, 2008)

You are all so immature.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 7, 2008)

What are you talking about Roy, that is the best pen he has done all year!

Mike


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> ROTFLMAO,nice filled in engraving didn't know your nicknme was Bic.
> 
> ...



It was supposed to be a D instead of a B!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 7, 2008)

Sheesh, I don't know what's worse, Scott. You needing the fake glasses and moustache, or me not.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Did I miss anything?  I'm loosing my touch. LOL



I think you needs to work on tightening your touch [8D]


See that..... Hang around with Cav too much and pick up all sorts of 'bad' habits.


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2008)

Scott,

I'll tighten it a bit from now on. [}] LOL


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 8, 2008)

I know Lou is color blind, but not you to Billy [:0] I think your wife should dress you before you venture out. 
Purple, blue, orange and black are a touch over whelming  I hope your shorts aren't pink!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL! Anthony, them are my shop clothes. No one in there to impress and the wood don't care. But it does tend to upset her when I answer the door that way.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 8, 2008)

All you need is MDWine's pink turning smock.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 8, 2008)

Uhm Anthony why do you care what color Billy's <s>thong</s> shorts are? [:0]

Mike


----------



## Mudder (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> All you need is MDWine's pink turning smock.



Or Fangar's skirt. [:0]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> I've noticed in more than one thread that people are bickering alot around here. I find it very sad.
> 
> I hope it doesn't continue much longer, I would hate for this forum to become an unpleasant place to visit.



Isn't that a bicker? []


----------



## thewishman (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Scott, that pen from Ed might be improved with a 18K nib.

Chris


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> 
> Hey Scott, that pen from Ed might be improved with a 18K nib.
> 
> Chris



Are you suggesting a bicker? [:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> LOL! Anthony, them are my shop clothes. No one in there to impress and the wood don't care. But it does tend to upset her when I answer the door that way.



This is the ONE quote that GOT me!!!

What a way to drive off the local "Jehovah's witness" clan.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 8, 2008)

Since Mudder sent me a PM directing me to this thread, I should probably comment that we looked high and low for a pen that would be suitable to his writing talents.

I think we scored a bulls-eye, since none of the pens we saw came pre-engraved with the "D" version.

And Frank, I never made the connection with all Mudder's "bic"ering - nice job!!!

The pen was actually Dawn's choice - she eschewed all the pre-chewed she had available.  This was the "Pick o' the litter", so to speak.


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Lou,Cav,Ed and Dario, Scott has thrown down the gauntlet so lets get the bickering going we need something to liven up the place.BTW Scott has Ed send you your free pen yet?
> 
> ...



Mmmm Scott, somehow I just don't seem to remember you being quite that handsome before!!! [}]

BTW, have you tried to write with that pen yet?? [}][}][}]


----------



## R2 (Mar 8, 2008)

Bickering? I can't abide bickering. Avoid it like the plague, but I love a bloody good full blown stoush!![}][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 8, 2008)

Stosh [Austral. or NZ slang] [v] to thrash or beat (a person); to fight
[n] fighting; a brawl or fight, a scrap.

Arthur, you are my kind of guy!!

How about this for a suggestion:  I think we should change the Show Off Your Pens forum to the Emperor's New Clothes forum. That can be abbreviated as "NPGJ"


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 8, 2008)

Bicker???

Bicker???

OMG, I owe everyone a huge apology!!!! I read the title of this thread wrong. Please strike and ignore all of my previous posts. I thought it said "biker"![:I][:0]


[}][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Bicker???
> 
> ...



You probably could read better without that colorful gay turning outfit.  Nothing worse than a bunch of bitching bikers buoyantly buffing their..... [}]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that a biker bicker?


----------



## loglugger (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought every one was playing real well untill we came to this thread. 
Bob


----------



## R2 (Mar 9, 2008)

Cav, the word is STOUSH not "stosh". I now have a score of one![}][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> 
> Cav, the word is STOUSH not "stosh". I now have a score of one![}][}]




OMG, hoist by my own petard!!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you say "petard" here? [:0]
BTW, wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## PrivatePens (Mar 10, 2008)

What ticks me off is that in reading this thread I just learned you could get the smock in Pink!!  Always that last to know.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 10, 2008)

If anyone posts a pic of Cav's petard (hoisted or not), I'M LEAVING!

    There's letters seal'd: and my two schoolfellows,
    Whom I will trust as I will adders fang'd,
    They bear the mandate; they must sweep my way
    And marshal me to knavery. Let it work;
    For 'tis the sport to have the enginer
    Hoist with his own petard; and 't shall go hard
    But I will delve one yard below their mines
    And blow them at the moon: O, 'tis most sweet,
    When in one line two crafts directly meet.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> If anyone posts a pic of Cav's petard (hoisted or not), I'M LEAVING!
> 
> ...



There is a quote from "Blazing Saddles" that fits here.  "Jon, you use yore tongue prettier than...." Well it is a family site so go rent the movie.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 10, 2008)

no need to rent...it's in my collection[}]...them wasn't my words anyhow...them's Shakespeare's!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> no need to rent...it's in my collection[}]...them wasn't my words anyhow...them's Shakespeare's!



Was he in the movie??


----------



## Fangar (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT IS A FROCK!

a Skirt...

I mean really....



Fangar


----------

